# iPad Mini $75 off at Best Buy, Wednesday only



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The subject says it all. I have an email flier from Best Buy proclaiming their iPad Mini two and three are $75 off today only. If you want one, this is may be a good opportunity. I am sticking with my original iPad Air.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Me, too....I like the size.  If I want a smaller tablet, I can use my HDX7.

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Just got an iPad Air 2.  I'm still using my Original Mini as well.


----------

